# Scale discoloration?



## BettaCat (Apr 25, 2013)

*Housing *
What size is your tank? *2.5 Gallons?*
What temperature is your tank? *72*-*78*
Does your tank have a filter? *No*
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? *No*
Is your tank heated? *Yes*
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? *None*
*
Food*
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
*TetraBetta Pellets*
How often do you feed your betta fish? *5 pellets once a day*
Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? *Once every two weeks*
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? *100%*
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? *AquaSafe Water Conditioner *
*
Water Parameters:*
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?
*Don't know*

*Symptoms and Treatment*
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? *Green and white patches covering fins*
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? *Clamped Fins*
When did you start noticing the symptoms? *A week ago*
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? *BettaFix API for a few days*
Does your fish have any history of being ill? *No*
How old is your fish (approximately)? *2 years*

I'm wondering what could possibly be wrong with my betta's scales. He acts normal for the most part, eats regularly and constantly fights his reflection. Just concerned over the discoloration of the scales. He has no bumps or majorly torn fins.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I've got no ideas what might be wrong with him but I just want to comment on a few things that might make him happier.

Try switching his food to Omega One or New Life Spectrum Betta Pellets, they contain much more nutrients for your little guy. NLS also has garlic in their pellets which is great for Betta's systems.

Also, one water change every two weeks is very low, ideally you should be doing one 50% water change during the week, say Wednesday and then one 100% at the end of the week, so Saturday or Sunday. This will keep your water very clean so that diseases like this one won't creep in, or have a harder chance of infecting your fish.

And the first thing to start treating any disease like this getting water changes in which will start taking care of any parasites that might be lurking in his water 

Good luck and I hope someone can diagnose your fishy!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Do you live near a petstore? If so, bring a sample of your water there, and ask them to test it. Tell them that you want "specific numbers." (If you don't ask this, they'll just say the water is "good." This doesn't give enough information. Ask for specific numbers, especially for ammonia.)

A 2.5 gallon unfiltered tank should have one 100% and one 50% water change per week. (As lilnaugrim pointed out.) Because you're doing a water change only every two weeks, it is likely that ammonia and toxins have built up to very high levels in his tank.

Many issues can be cleared up with just warm, clean water. It's a simple solution, and I highly recommend increasing the water changes.


----------

